# Euro Headlight Switch for 2012 Beetle?



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone know where to get one that matches the interior trim of the Turbo?

ECS Tuning has a chrome trimmed one but, at least in my case, the trim piece around the switch is more of a brushed aluminum.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Bumping this, anyone found a euro switch for our beetles? They are different from the MKVI GTI, so their switch won't work on ours.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

What's different between them? Just the auto-feature?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

vdub10golf said:


> What's different between them? Just the auto-feature?


 Yea mainly the auto feature, and the ability to just turn on the parking lights, or just turn on parking/fog lights/ with no headlights on, etc. More flexibility with the lights, but you do need to vag com as well.


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

i would like to get a euro swicth too for the Fog light and LED DRL on on the same time.. 

ecs showing the same pic for both Mfg#: 5C6941531CAPV and Mfg#: 5C6941531DAPV 

and i checked my 12 beetle turbo the part # dont match them....


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> i would like to get a euro swicth too for the Fog light and LED DRL on on the same time..
> 
> ecs showing the same pic for both Mfg#: 5C6941531CAPV and Mfg#: 5C6941531DAPV
> 
> and i checked my 12 beetle turbo the part # dont match them....


 Yea those are US spec switches, not the euro ones.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

just bumping to see if anyone has seen one for sale yet


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We do have the chrome and black up on the site - Can also order in the OEM brushed euro switch too, PM me for pricing! 

 

Andy


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

ECS Tuning said:


> We do have the chrome and black up on the site - Can also order in the OEM brushed euro switch too, PM me for pricing!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


 PM'd ya


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

ECS Tuning said:


> We do have the chrome and black up on the site - Can also order in the OEM brushed euro switch too, PM me for pricing!
> 
> 
> 
> Andy


 Currently running this in my car. When I bought the car noticed it was the same switch as one of my friends Jetta so ordered it. Also another fun fact when installing it I decided to do the bend tab trick to shut off the DRL's and it worked. So that being said they work the same as the MKIV switches.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

don't you have to vag-com the car as well with the switch


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> don't you have to vag-com the car as well with the switch


 depends on what you want it to do. If you want to to control a rear fog light you'll need a trigger wire and vag com tweaks. If you just want it to function normally I don't believe you need vag com. I haven't done it in a while though so I'm not sure. Maybe someone else can chime in???


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

LEBlackRob said:


> Currently running this in my car. When I bought the car noticed it was the same switch as one of my friends Jetta so ordered it. Also another fun fact when installing it I decided to do the bend tab trick to shut off the DRL's and it worked. So that being said they work the same as the MKIV switches.


 That is an option but, we do recommend the use of vag-com when adding the switch. 



Babie said:


> don't you have to vag-com the car as well with the switch


 Please see comment above. :thumbup: 

Also all PM's replied! 


Andy


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> don't you have to vag-com the car as well with the switch


 Yea this is what I did. VAG would be nicer but I don't have one and I wanted to try it, and it worked so it is all up to you. DIY below on the bent tab.


----------



## Babie (Jul 22, 2012)

drtechy said:


> depends on what you want it to do. If you want to to control a rear fog light you'll need a trigger wire and vag com tweaks. If you just want it to function normally I don't believe you need vag com. I haven't done it in a while though so I'm not sure. Maybe someone else can chime in???


 can you just use the fogs alone with the switch?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Babie said:


> can you just use the fogs alone with the switch?


 Yup, you only need the vag com for the trigger wire and rear fog light


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

Babie said:


> can you just use the fogs alone with the switch?


 With a Euro switch you gain the ability to run the fogs with out having the head lights at the same time.


----------



## plex03 (Nov 10, 2011)

LEBlackRob said:


> With a Euro switch you gain the ability to run the fogs with out having the head lights at the same time.


 So if you want to do that it's just plug and play because ECS said that if you wanted fogs without headlights you still had to set that up in VAG-COM.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

plex03 said:


> So if you want to do that it's just plug and play because ECS said that if you wanted fogs without headlights you still had to set that up in VAG-COM.


 That's only if you don't disable the drls through other means

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> That's only if you don't disable the drls through other means
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 This is correct which is why I bent my tab.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> This is correct which is why I bent my tab.


 Or you can take the #6 fuse out on the beetle, I believe that's the correct number


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

so our stock taillight have REAR FOG build in already ?? 

all need it add a wire ?? 

any DIY ???


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> so our stock taillight have REAR FOG build in already ??
> 
> all need it add a wire ??
> 
> any DIY ???


 I don't think so, i think we would need euro tails or rewiring

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> I don't think so, i think we would need euro tails or rewiring
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 

i would love to see how the euro tails look like... 

google cant find a pic of it


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> i would love to see how the euro tails look like...
> 
> google cant find a pic of it


 They are probably the same, just with a red bulb or red lens on one of the reverse lights

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## PooLeArMor (Aug 13, 2008)

drtechy said:


> They are probably the same, just with a red bulb or red lens on one of the reverse lights
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 
found it 










also just got a euro switch from eBay for $20 shipped..


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

PooLeArMor said:


> found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yea red lens over left side reverse light

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

According to ETKA Rear Fog is in the lower reflector location. Not part of the tail light.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> According to ETKA Rear Fog is in the lower reflector location. Not part of the tail light.


 Interesting, cuz it sure looks like a reflector still in that picture, wish we could find a stock euro photo

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> Interesting, cuz it sure looks like a reflector still in that picture, wish we could find a stock euro photo
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


 I did some digging no luck so far. Have a bad feeling to do this we will need to do some wiring. Since I am not going to H20 I should have some free time to do some digging on the internets. Will keep you guys posted if I find something. If some one beats me to it that would be cool to:laugh:.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Just found this thread in my search for a headlight switch that has the 'auto' feature for my '13 Beetle Turbo. I've become really fond of it in my Tiguan R-line. 

The only item I've found so far was the kit USP Motorsports was promoting but after ordering & trying it I discovered the hard way that they were wrong about suggesting it was Beetle-compatible unfortunately. Anyone know of any other suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

scottn said:


> Just found this thread in my search for a headlight switch that has the 'auto' feature for my '13 Beetle Turbo. I've become really fond of it in my Tiguan R-line.
> 
> The only item I've found so far was the kit USP Motorsports was promoting but after ordering & trying it I discovered the hard way that they were wrong about suggesting it was Beetle-compatible unfortunately. Anyone know of any other suggestions?
> 
> Thanks!


Which USP kit are you talking about?

posted using tapatalk


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

I believe it was this one (link below) although they have edited the compatibility chart. You can still see Beetle in the URL. Great guys — tried really hard to figure it out but it just doesn't work properly with the 2012+ Beetle. The fog lights are always on when the headlights are on. Too bad because it was the perfect kit otherwise.

http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-Automatic-Headlight-Conversion-Kit-MK4-B5-Passat-New-Beetle.html





drtechy said:


> Which USP kit are you talking about?
> 
> posted using tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

scottn said:


> I believe it was this one (link below) although they have edited the compatibility chart. You can still see Beetle in the URL. Great guys — tried really hard to figure it out but it just doesn't work properly with the 2012+ Beetle. The fog lights are always on when the headlights are on. Too bad because it was the perfect kit otherwise.
> 
> http://www.uspmotorsports.com/RFB-Automatic-Headlight-Conversion-Kit-MK4-B5-Passat-New-Beetle.html


Oh yea, you can tell just by looking at it that it won't fit the beetle. It's the wrong headlight switch, but you already figured that out anyway lol.


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

No it fit — physically it all seemed fine although the installation on a Beetle is a nightmare because of the vent placement. It was the kit with the wide connector — I think like the Mk6? The connector is almost the whole width of the switch opening.




drtechy said:


> Oh yea, you can tell just by looking at it that it won't fit the beetle. It's the wrong headlight switch, but you already figured that out anyway lol.


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

drtechy said:


> Bumping this, anyone found a euro switch for our beetles? They are different from the MKVI GTI, so their switch won't work on ours.


yeah, found out the hard way :banghead:


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

vdub10golf said:


> What's different between them? Just the auto-feature?


I was attempting to add auto headlights.

I found out that the euro switches and our have different connectors. ours are larger and therefore cannot be plug and play


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

I bought a cheap Chinese one off ebay, works just fine, no auto, but has independent parking lights, fog light, rear fog, etc

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Vwguy026 (May 1, 2013)

So the switch will enable auto lights to function without anything special? So when it's dark they come on by themselves?


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Vwguy026 said:


> So the switch will enable auto lights to function without anything special? So when it's dark they come on by themselves?


I meant just for the switch, Idk if it will work with that USP kit or not to get auto headlights

posted using tapatalk


----------



## Mr Gee (Jan 30, 2006)

Vwguy026 said:


> So the switch will enable auto lights to function without anything special? So when it's dark they come on by themselves?


There is a light sensor interface that works with the Golf switch. The Beetle switch has a different connector so can't interface.

I'm still looking for the relevant kit


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Any luck in your search Mr Gee? I keep looking every while too and haven't found a suitable kit yet either. Something that will emulate the auto feature that some dubs have as OEM.




Mr Gee said:


> There is a light sensor interface that works with the Golf switch. The Beetle switch has a different connector so can't interface.
> 
> I'm still looking for the relevant kit


----------



## antman99 (May 9, 2013)

I am interested in this, being in Europe I have the Chrome switch with the Front and Rear Fogs however the car does not have auto lights, I do have the optional auto wipers and dimming mirror and my understanding is the sensor is the same for the rain and lights, with that I am trying to locate a correct headlight switch to see if it is a simple case of plug and play or if I need to change something on VAG-COM, any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

I have a module and switch for sale


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

DanHatter said:


> I have a module and switch for sale


But does it work with the 2012+ Beetle? I have not yet seen a module and switch that properly interfaces with the 2012+ Beetle's.


----------



## DanHatter (May 27, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> But does it work with the 2012+ Beetle? I have not yet seen a module and switch that properly interfaces with the 2012+ Beetle's.


The one I had does but it is now sold


----------



## clnilsen (Apr 24, 2014)

Can you post the part numbers required to do this? Sounds like its plug and play with the right parts?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

*Euro Swtich...2012 Beetle!!!*

So I bought 2012 Beetle when it first came out with 0 miles on it. So lately I've been getting some new mod together for it. Im getting a retro style rack made for it, spacers and euro switch from usp. So finally got the switch in the mail and tomorrow hopefully install it and see if its plug and play but the real reason for getting the switch is for the option of wiring in fog lights cuz it doesn't have them on it right now. also trying to figure as well if i should put in the factory ones or just put in some hella 500. any thoughts?


----------



## juanmaroger (Apr 15, 2014)

europeo y xenon


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

*re: euro Swtich...2012 Beetle!!!*

So the switch worked from USP Motorsports...It is pretty much plug in play...The only weird part is that the DRL lights still stay on and then when you switch to the DRL, the DRL lights dim as if you turned on the lights and all the side markers and rear lights turn on without headlight. Also there isn't any auto mode on this switch (which its a little bummer). but it does fit the 12+ Beetle. So you may want a vag-com to change some of those problems out.

If you want picture let me know and ill take some.

Also another note about the chrome part of the switch not being brush aluminum...I'm trying to figure out if you can take that part of pf the switch off and put to on the other. Hopefully it works...

*Here is the link to the switch:*
http://www.uspmotorsports.com/European-Headlight-Switch-Euroswitch.html


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

*fog light??*



juanmaroger said:


> europeo y xenon


So is the fog light and blinker one housing? or are they two different pieces cuz I'm trying to put fog lights onto my beetle cuz it doesn't have them. I'm trying to figure out if i just need the fog light housing or need both and the bezel. Cuz Volkswagen doesn't give you all the info...:banghead:


----------



## juanmaroger (Apr 15, 2014)

IslandBeetle13 said:


> So is the fog light and blinker one housing? or are they two different pieces cuz I'm trying to put fog lights onto my beetle cuz it doesn't have them. I'm trying to figure out if i just need the fog light housing or need both and the bezel. Cuz Volkswagen doesn't give you all the info...:banghead:


----------



## juanmaroger (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

IslandBeetle13 said:


> So is the fog light and blinker one housing? or are they two different pieces cuz I'm trying to put fog lights onto my beetle cuz it doesn't have them. I'm trying to figure out if i just need the fog light housing or need both and the bezel. Cuz Volkswagen doesn't give you all the info...:banghead:



the front fogs and blinker are two seprate units and yes you will need to change the outer cover/bezel since the 2.5's have a "grill" in the fog light space. plus whatever wiring harness you need to make it all work.


----------



## IslandBeetle13 (Apr 29, 2014)

VRACERW said:


> the front fogs and blinker are two seprate units and yes you will need to change the outer cover/bezel since the 2.5's have a "grill" in the fog light space. plus whatever wiring harness you need to make it all work.


Thanks VRACERW!!


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

I just ordered one off of Amazon for $50. 

http://www.amazon.com/Standard-European-Headlight-Switch-6R0941531G/dp/B00EOK770I

I'll report back whether this one works correctly, but it sure appears to be the right one and at a great price.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Switch arrived today. Works as advertised, and is correct brushed finish. Looks great with the fogs on and the city lights/DRL LEDs at dusk/foggy/drizzle conditions.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

i assume since you have the hid/led headlights it runs them with the fogs. One may assume then it would work for us halogen guys too with just our drl's and fogs?


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

vdubjettaman said:


> i assume since you have the hid/led headlights it runs them with the fogs. One may assume then it would work for us halogen guys too with just our drl's and fogs?












I would assume so, if anyone is in the Twin Cities area with halogen lights, I'd be happy to let them try out my switch, and then we'd know for sure.


----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

oidoglr said:


> I would assume so, if anyone is in the Twin Cities area with halogen lights, I'd be happy to let them try out my switch, and then we'd know for sure.


I'm in Minnetonka!... and I'll be here tomorrow: http://ephscarclub.weebly.com/car-show.html


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Ah, I'd come to that, but wifey and I have appointment with the hospital for impending birth. 

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## KPRED1970 (Mar 4, 2014)

*Amazon euro switch*

Ordered the switch from Amazon too, thanks for the link. Got it in 3 days. Looks good and works as OP stated.


----------



## -SEAN (Dec 16, 2013)

my switch from Amazon came today as well...took 5 minutes to install...matches the brushed aluminum pieces in the car perfectly...I've never owned a car before that didn't have parking lights on only as an option until the Beetle...nice to be able to run the fogs without the headlights now...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

i think i may have found the answer to all of our auto light functions. anyone willing to give it a try

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Automatic-Headlight-Auto-light-conversion-Kit-for-VW-Jetta-Polo-Beetle-Passat/261438125830?_trksid=p2045573.c100033.m2042&_trkparms=aid%3D111001%26algo%3DREC.SEED%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D24142%26meid%3D8354751539864590656%26pid%3D100033%26prg%3D10240%26rk%3D3%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D191046315486


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

Great find! I actually bought that switch a while ago and it works perfectly. Haven't had a chance to post with some pics yet but its a good buy. Coming home and such work beautifully too. I really like when I unlock my car that the LEDs turn on too. The seller sends some great instructions too...a rare thing for overseas buys.


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

did it require any coding at all to set up these features? i know thier listings says you dont need to but who knows.


----------



## unknown21 (Aug 30, 2010)

scottn said:


> Great find! I actually bought that switch a while ago and it works perfectly. Haven't had a chance to post with some pics yet but its a good buy. Coming home and such work beautifully too. I really like when I unlock my car that the LEDs turn on too. The seller sends some great instructions too...a rare thing for overseas buys.


What year Beetle do you have?


----------



## scottn (Feb 27, 2005)

unknown21 said:


> What year Beetle do you have?


I have a 2013. The LEDs I referred to are the WinPower aftermarket kit. All seems to work quite nicely! No coding required...all plug and play.


----------

